# Audio device not recognised/DirectSound error



## Gediminas

Hello, I didn't want to create a thread of my own for a problem so widely disputed in the internet, but now I am left with no other choise, because I have simply tried everything else and still - no sound.

It all started about a week ago - I bought a new 7600GT graphic card and had some problems with it, while I find soutable drivers. Finnaly, I fix it, but then - no sound. Anywhere.

Simply, when I go to the control panel/sounds and audio devices, it says - no sound device and everything is grayed out.

In Winamp, I get this error:

_*Nullsoft DirectSound Outpt v2.49 (d) error*

Bad DirectSound driver. Please install proper drivers or select another device in configuration. Error code: 88780078_

I tried:

-the thing with services.msc thing, with the Windows audio tweaking
-all kinds of drivers
-looking for solution in BIOS
-reinstalling Windows XP SP 3
-many other things, that I found on the internet, but now don't remember

I have a Asrock Prescott 800 P4i65G motherboard, with integrated Cmedia 9761A 5.1 channel audio CODEC sound device, I think (I'm not sure, what is integrated into this model) 

I am really tired and just want to have my sound back, but I wouldn't want to buy a sound card, without knowing if the problem isn't somewhere else.

Please, save my last nerve :angry:


----------



## Zatharus

What does DXDiag give you?

Also, did you install the drivers from here?


----------



## Gediminas

Zatharus said:


> What does DXDiag give you?
> 
> Also, did you install the drivers from here?



Dxdiag gives me, that there is no sound card and I should contact the manufacturer, if there is. 

And I tried these, but the C-media one said, that I don't have their sound card and therefore cannot install the driver. (thus meaning, it does not recognise I have it)


----------



## Zatharus

Ok.  Is the onboard audio enabled in the BIOS?


----------



## Gediminas

Zatharus said:


> Ok.  Is the onboard audio enabled in the BIOS?



Yes, I enabled the AC 97 audio in the BIOS, before that it was set to "auto". That did not help.


----------



## Zatharus

Does the device show up in the Device Manager at all?  And, if so, does it have a yellow exclamation point or a red X over it?

Also, do you see any hardware conflicts registered in the device manager?


----------



## Gediminas

Zatharus said:


> Does the device show up in the Device Manager at all?  And, if so, does it have a yellow exclamation point or a red X over it?
> 
> Also, do you see any hardware conflicts registered in the device manager?



I checked for conflicts, there aren't any, and the sound device simply isn't recognised. As if it wasn't there, it's just that it is. I'm leaning towards a conclusion, that the integrated sound device simply ran out of juice, so to say, and I will check that in a matter of days, by trying out a sound card, just to check if it will work.


----------



## Zatharus

So, how does the device appear in the Device Manager?  Disabled with a red X?

You can completely uninstall it (right click> uninstall device) and then try the drivers again.


----------

